

Opensource project controls Google Glass with your mind - NicoJuicy
https://github.com/ThisPlace/MindRDR

======
NicoJuicy
Users only need to think about certain tasks to execute it, the project uses
MindWave Mobile from NeurSky ( [http://neurosky.com/products-markets/eeg-
biosensors/hardware...](http://neurosky.com/products-markets/eeg-
biosensors/hardware/) ) and Google Glass

Information about the project can be found here :
[http://mindrdr.thisplace.com/static/index.html](http://mindrdr.thisplace.com/static/index.html)
but it seems to be down at the moment, so i referenced the Github project and
it's also live on [https://twitter.com/mind_rdr](https://twitter.com/mind_rdr)

